# Lyft vomit fee.. only wants to give me $25



## sef (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been driving for left for two weeks. Last night my first passenger threw up all over my car and on the outside of it(because he rolled down the window). The standard fee is supposed to be $250, but the left rep said they were only charging the customer $25. Why is that? the customer already acknowledged with me that he would have to pay over 200 for this.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Keep pestering them. Keep records of pictures and cleaning statements if any.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i got $400 vomit fee and the girl vomit outside my car...she roll down the window and vomit..so glad she dint vomit in my car..

uber said i was paid $100

but somehow they give me $400 i check the dashboard it shows $400..but email support said only $100..

bu...yes the money has been deposit to my acc FOR $400..

LOL


----------

